# Just wanting some oppinions.



## Meta

Just a self promo of sorts I guess.
I'm new here, so also an introduction of myself.
I'm julian and I'm 18 years old.
I've been composing for about a year,
and I write what I feel.

Please if you would, listen to some of my pieces and just let me know what you think of them.
www.soundclick.com/juliancarlcurrie


----------



## Oneiros

Hi there. Those are some very nice piano pieces. I particularly liked 'The Great Romance' - this piece flows very well I think. Also I liked the main themes from the rondo and the piece in A minor.


----------



## Meta

Oh thankyou! =)
The great romance is the one i worked very hard on.


----------

